# Fuse Box Help!!!!



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK i have a NIssan Sentra Gxe year 2000...i recently think i blew up my audio fuse (the one for the head unit)...the problem is that i dont understand the diagram and dont want to do anything wrong..so i was wondering if anybody can help me figure out which one it is...i would really appreciate it.


P.s ...whats the proper way to remove the fuse when located???


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

BigVic4545 said:


> OK i have a NIssan Sentra Gxe year 2000...i recently think i blew up my audio fuse (the one for the head unit)...the problem is that i dont understand the diagram and dont want to do anything wrong..so i was wondering if anybody can help me figure out which one it is...i would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> P.s ...whats the proper way to remove the fuse when located???


if your fingers cant get in there, use pliers and pull, a fuse is just a piece of metal enclosed in plastic that is plugged into the fuse box..
u can tell its broken by looking at it after u pull it out and see that the piece of metal is split in 2

if u dont understand the diagram or there might be more than one fuse associated with it and you are too lazy to pull it ... use a ammeter or somethin.. ampmeter? something like that, put the positive and negative probes in each of the holes on the plastic to contact the metal part, if you see some activity on the ampmeter, then its good.. if not then its bad


----------

